# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  VBA-code voor alternatieve functie SORTEREN

## Velpon

Omdat in Excel 2013 de functie 'SORTEREN' ontbreekt hoop ik dat iemand mij kan helpen met een VBA-code om die functie daar toch toe te kunnen passen?

----------


## bsalv

wat wil je precies sorteren ? Kan je een voorbeeldje geven ?

----------


## Velpon

Ik heb een tabel waarvan ik de kopteksten in een pulldown-menu moet krijgen. Ivm de lengte van de lijst is sorteren belangrijk.
Daarvoor heb ik in Excel 365 de volgende formule gebruikt:  =T(SORTEREN(TRANSPONEREN(T_Oper[#Kopteksten]))).
Maar dit werkt niet in 2013. En helaas kan men niet updaten ivm server issues.

----------


## bsalv

hallo,
ik weet ook niet meer precies wat er allemaal niet mogelijk was in Excel2013, dus dit is een gokje in 2 stappen, met VBA is het nog gemakkelijker.

----------


## Velpon

Beste Bsalv.
Hartelijk dank. Dit is een geniale omleiding. Ik begrijp niet waarom dit werkt, maar het werkt!
Zou je ook nog de VBA-code willen delen? Dat zou nog mooier zijn.

----------


## bsalv

hierbij



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Velpon

Hartelijk dank Bsalv.
Ik ga toch voor de excel-omleiding ivm de automatiseringsfout. Ik durf het niet aan dat één van de gebruikers op een cruciaal ogenblik zo'n fout krijgt.
Je hebt me geweldig geholpen.
 :Smilie:

----------


## bsalv

versie 2, very oldschool, maar nog altijd degelijk


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Velpon

Dat oldschool begrijp ik tenminste ook nog een beetje.
Deze is geïmplementeerd. Je bent een kanjer!

----------

